# Poor ole' Stang



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*A poor ole' 66 Mustang sits out behind the barn just wasting away. Gone are the days of racin' and rockin'...*


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice job!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Somebody should make 1/24 - 1/25 scale cinder blocks.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

Y3a said:


> Somebody should make 1/24 - 1/25 scale cinder blocks.


*Dang.... I seen them somewhere not real long ago... I'm thinking maybe a craft store... 
It didn't even enter my mind for our model dioramas... I must be getting old in my old age...
Good thought and a great tip... I will be trying to remember and looking again!!!*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Evergreen and Plastruct both have different size sheets available. If you have a Lego store near you - its tedious, but you can get blocks that will give you 3D walls from their loose bins.

:cheers2:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice detail and excellent weathering. i quite like the cracked windshield


----------

